# ecran ipad rayable??



## yabr (29 Mars 2011)

bonjour
je pensais qu'il etait en verre donc cassable et non rayable mais j'ai cru lire qu'il etait en polycarbonate donc rayable et incassable(je precise ipad1)
qu'en est il exactement????


----------



## kriso (29 Mars 2011)

Je ne sais pas en quoi il sont fait mais l'ipad 1 et l'ipod 1 que je possède ne se raient pas facilement.


----------



## Larme (29 Mars 2011)

_Avec un beau couteau à cuisine, j'suis sûr qu'on peut aisément faire des rayures dessus..._


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Mars 2011)

Un matériau indatable ou incassable, ça n'existe pas... C'est juste une question de dureté et de ductilité...

Il existe des verres ductiles, et des polycarbonates très durs...


----------

